# breeding in a ...



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Can it b done can u breed in a 75 gallon long tank?Has it ever been done?If it has what was the results?Any pics?Does any one know any thing.
My 75 has alot of decs but they serve as hiding places, and um territory and a piece of drift wood and some fake plants its more of a show tank, the natural enviorment look with the rocks staked up like different rooms in a house, 3 rooms total 6 fish, but they also use the outside of te rooms as territorys to so its likea lot of positives.
any advice id really like to beginn breed in soon!
thanks n advance ,trillyen


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I can't give much advice on breeding but I can say that it's possible in your 75. SOmeone else on the site has 4 reds in a 50 gallon and he's been getting more spawns than he knows what to do with


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

What r some of the best water conditions i can keep my tank in for them to breed, and some of the best dec conditions, like what do they need to build there nests with?
Oh and my ps didnt grow up together, does that make at all any difference?


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

talk to someone on the breeding team like nike or hollywood


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

um ian, I think that hes got it in the right forum, so if he needs to talk to a breeding expert, why did u post it?
They would eventually get to him.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Sorry for the late responce.

Trillion,

Just get them conditioned to your current setting. Feed them like normal. Keep up on water changes/water quality and eventually they may breed. No special nest materials are required. As long as you have at least 1" substrate that will suffice. No difference if they grew up together or come from differnt shoals. The 75 gal tank is sufficient for breeding.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

So there is hope yet cool! What is substrate 1".Is that gravel? How many water changes do i need to do per month, and do i need to move all the decs when i vaccum or just vac around them? 
Is there any way to induce breeding?What does it mean when ur ps start to change colors?
I have 2 ps that r really big and thick, the other ones r large.Will the ones that are smaller catch up in size?Or will they all eventually stop growing?And if they do stop growing will, they steal be mature enough to breed?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Here is a pic of my set up does it look like it is breed able, and up to rbp breeding standards?


----------

